# Trinity Foundation Publishing Book Critical of Dr. Gaffin's Views on Justification



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 21, 2011)

For some reason I am on the Trinity Foundation's e-mail list and received an e-mail today regarding a new book being published by the Trinity Foundation called:

Trinity Foundation Online Store - Emperor Has No Clothes, The

The tagline is:



> The Emperor Has No Clothes: Richard B. Gaffin Jr.'s Doctrine of Justification by Stephen M. Cunha
> 
> This book critically examines Dr. Gaffin’s erroneous teaching on justification. Mr. Cunha, formerly a member in the same congregation as Dr. Gaffin, has well researched Dr. Gaffin’s teaching on the doctrine on which the church stands or falls. From Dr. Gaffin’s own published books, essays, and lectures, Mr. Cunha demonstrates that Dr. Gaffin’s teaching on justification is erroneous.
> 
> Trade paperback, 118 pages.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2011)

On a related note: who's running the Trinity Foundation now that John Robbins is dead?


----------



## Daniel Haley (Apr 21, 2011)

I believe it is one of Robbins' son in laws.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Apr 21, 2011)

I believe the man's name is Tom Juodaitis.


----------



## Philip (Apr 22, 2011)

No surprise really: anyone who owes anything to Van Tillian thinking is considered fair game at Trinity.


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I do not want to break the 9th commandment here, but am I the only one who gets the impression that the TF has somewhat cultic tenancies?


----------



## lynnie (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaffin is off because Van Til is off and Bavinck is off, a few others too, was it Vos? (Quoting the late Robbins here.) And I alone am left.

A shame, we used to be in a PCA small group with Steve C. and his wife, nice couple. They left the PCA for the OPC, we moved to NJ, another couple left for the local Dispensational Calvary Chapel. Funny how things are 10 years later.

Some of the FV folks like certain aspects of Gaffin, so its guilt by association. They like the bible too but never mind.....


----------



## Pilgrim (May 16, 2011)

lynnie said:


> Gaffin is off because Van Til is off and Bavinck is off, a few others too, was it Vos? (Quoting the late Robbins here.) And I alone am left.



It's also a m.o. of criticizing anything to do with the Orthodox Presbyterian Church in general due to Van Til-Clark controversy and Clark subsequently leaving the OPC.


----------



## jawyman (May 16, 2011)

I just read a treatise from TF entitled, "Imperious Presbyterian" and I have to say I'm not sure what church this fellow was involved in, but I've never read such a bias treatise. I am contemplating writing a reply treatise. Academically, they have zero objectivity. This particular treatise only cites like 4 different sources. They certainly have an axe to grind with the OPC/PCA.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2011)

I started the book. I had to put it down. I am having a hard time receiving this layman's accusations in light of all who have been accredited with understanding Gaffin and giving him a pass. I am not able to counter this man's claims but I am having a problem with raising an accusation without any solid endorsements. Maybe I am missing something. And I am not a defender of Van Til.


----------

